
South Korean group BTS became the world's biggest boy band - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/06/01/asia/bts-kpop-us-intl/index.html
======
Tomte
I find it fascinating that the band members all have an "associated emoji".
The logical evolution of nick names in a text messaging world.

